# Plant id



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys, 

Picked up a couple new plants today & happened to forget the name of this one, Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like Rotala, either indica or rotundafolia.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks ! I could remember the Rotala part just not sure if it's indica or rotundafolia. I'll go back to the store tomorrow in the event I can't figure it out.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

BillD said:


> Looks like Rotala, either indica or rotundafolia.


Looks like rotun. Or a rare case of rotala mac. green. But it looks more like the rotu.

Rotala indica is something completly different, its been mixed with the rotun name for too long. If you looks at pics of true rotala indica, you will see the difference. Indica is also called ammannia sp. bonsai.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Sameer said:


> Looks like rotun. Or a rare case of rotala mac. green. But it looks more like the rotu.
> 
> Rotala indica is something completly different, its been mixed with the rotun name for too long. If you looks at pics of true rotala indica, you will see the difference. Indica is also called ammannia sp. bonsai.


Thanks Sameer your input is always very helpful. I'm gonna get to the store tomorrow to pickup another plant & at the same time figure out the name of this one for sure. They have some rotala sp vietnam which is what I'm thinking of picking up, any advice on that by any chance?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Thanks Sameer your input is always very helpful. I'm gonna get to the store tomorrow to pickup another plant & at the same time figure out the name of this one for sure. They have some rotala sp vietnam which is what I'm thinking of picking up, any advice on that by any chance?


owww vietnam looks super cool. Ive never had it so no experience. After looking at it on planted tank profile it seems to like medium light and is a fast grower. I think it will do good in medium light, I just get the feeling it prefers soft water. Either way I think it shouldnt be too hard to grow. So are so fortunate to live beside the best aquatic plant shop in Toronto 

I remember many many years ago I walked down there for my high school trip. It was because of some boring book we were forced to read and the setting took place in Toronto. I remember we went to the old toronto zoo. I just cant remember where it is. Id love to visit there again. Thats where I learned to make the turkey sound  It should be close to the cemetery I think.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Sameer said:


> owww vietnam looks super cool. Ive never had it so no experience. After looking at it on planted tank profile it seems to like medium light and is a fast grower. I think it will do good in medium light, I just get the feeling it prefers soft water. Either way I think it shouldnt be too hard to grow. So are so fortunate to live beside the best aquatic plant shop in Toronto
> 
> I remember many many years ago I walked down there for my high school trip. It was because of some boring book we were forced to read and the setting took place in Toronto. I remember we went to the old toronto zoo. I just cant remember where it is. Id love to visit there again. Thats where I learned to make the turkey sound  It should be close to the cemetery I think.


Yes It looks awesome, but yes you're definitely right. The staff advised me that it prefers softer water, so I'm not exactly sure if I should spend the money or not. It just looks so awesome.

And the only Toronto Zoo I know is in Scarborough lol, but there is a really big cemetery just down the street from my house so maybe there is an old zoo by me?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Yes It looks awesome, but yes you're definitely right. The staff advised me that it prefers softer water, so I'm not exactly sure if I should spend the money or not. It just looks so awesome.
> 
> And the only Toronto Zoo I know is in Scarborough lol, but there is a really big cemetery just down the street from my house so maybe there is an old zoo by me?


ehehe Ive never had the plant but I can tell just by looking at the pics what lighting and parameters it needs  off course its all assumptions. Its up to you. I spent $15 buying a few stems of a soft water plant, it melted away. I knew it would but I just wanted to try it. Waste of money.

Well the original Toronto zoo is beside the Gardiner hwy. I guess once it got enough funding it moved to where it is now. The old one is almost like a barn. I just cant remember how far from the cemetery it was. I guess Ill have to check out google map when Im feeling investigative.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Sameer said:


> ehehe Ive never had the plant but I can tell just by looking at the pics what lighting and parameters it needs  off course its all assumptions. Its up to you. I spent $15 buying a few stems of a soft water plant, it melted away. I knew it would but I just wanted to try it. Waste of money.
> 
> Well the original Toronto zoo is beside the Gardiner hwy. I guess once it got enough funding it moved to where it is now. The old one is almost like a barn. I just cant remember how far from the cemetery it was. I guess Ill have to check out google map when Im feeling investigative.


Well I'm thinking at $5.99 it's worth the risk  I'd rather try it out and know then not try and never know ! I'll let you know how it ends up going for me. I'll post some pictures tomorrow of the plant.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Well I'm thinking at $5.99 it's worth the risk  I'd rather try it out and know then not try and never know ! I'll let you know how it ends up going for me. I'll post some pictures tomorrow of the plant.


Thats great, yea at times its better to buy and try it out than regretting for a while.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Sameer said:


> Thats great, yea at times its better to buy and try it out than regretting for a while.


So interestingly enough I went back to the store today & the plant is labeled as rotundifolia/indica  I talked to one of the guys & he told me that it's hard for them to tell which one it is because some of these plants are grown emerged & once there submerged it's completely different. I guess I'll just have to wait until it grows and then take a look at it.

I also picked up some flame moss to cover my driftwood, Very big portions too for only 3.99!. I didn't end up buying the rotala vietnam but one of the guys was nice enough to give me a single stem so I could try it out before I buy a bunch. If it survives I'll post some pictures


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Sameer said:


> I remember many many years ago I walked down there for my high school trip. It was because of some boring book we were forced to read and the setting took place in Toronto. I remember we went to the old toronto zoo. I just cant remember where it is. Id love to visit there again. Thats where I learned to make the turkey sound  It should be close to the cemetery I think.


Are you thinking of Riverdale Zoo? heven't been there for many years but I think some of it is still active, or was a few years ago. It would seem it is now Riverdale Farm. http://www.riverdalefarm.ca/about-the-farm/


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

BillD said:


> Are you thinking of Riverdale Zoo? heven't been there for many years but I think some of it is still active, or was a few years ago. It would seem it is now Riverdale Farm. http://www.riverdalefarm.ca/about-the-farm/


YES!! Thanks! It is close to Parliment St where I remember walking before. I hope its still running, Id love to visit that place again some time.


----------

